#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Why should one study in australia - I want to study in Australia

## nitika.arora

In Australia, you have the freedom to choose a path that suits your particular goals. There are thousands of courses on offer.

Whichever course you choose, youll experience a unique kind of education. Studying in Australia promotes innovative, creative and independent thinking. Youll learn to work as part of a team, to communicate effectively with others and to develop the practical skills and intellectual abilities you need for global success.

Most importantly, youll learn how to use your initiative. Your teachers will encourage you to think of original, practical solutions to real-world problems. Upon graduation, your qualification will make you highly sought after by Australian and international employers.

The Australian education system has a strong international reputation and is known for its effective structure and innovative policy developments. Many other countries, eager to improve their own education systems, turn to Australia for advice.

Australia is also one of the best places to live. It is a young, vibrant and friendly country in which students can live, learn and grow. So if you want a quality education and a good lifestyle, Australias the place to be.

The relationship of education to migration policy

You should undertake study in a field in which you intend to work once you graduate. You are strongly advised not to undertake studies in Australia with the sole purpose of obtaining a migration outcome. The student visa process is an entirely separate process to skilled migration and there is no guarantee that you will be eligible for skilled migration purely on the basis of having undertaken a course related to an occupation on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL).

The SOL is a list of skilled occupations that are in need in Australia comprising of four major groups: managers and administrators; professionals; associate professionals; and tradespersons and related workers.

The SOL can, and does, change in light of labour market needs in Australia. There is no guarantee that an occupation listed on the SOL at the time you begin your studies will still be on the SOL when you graduate.

The Australian Government wants a targeted, high-value, demand-driven, skilled migration program that is responsive to the needs of the Australian labour market. As these needs change rapidly, the skilled migration program will be adjusted accordingly.





  Similar Threads: Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

